# New Bremont Watch Pics from Baselworld!!



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

These pics just came in from Michael Pearson at Basel so I thought I would share :-!













































































































Hope you all enjoyed!

Kind Regards,

Dan


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool! I really like the luccite block showing the components. Also, what model is that with the retro grade hands ? Is that the new Victory model ?


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Which one is the one with the blue dial


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

napel said:


> Which one is the one with the blue dial


It's the Bremont ALT1-WT World Timer.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Whats the one with the white dial and the applied numerals ? Looks fantastic on the brown suede look strap.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

These are pretty nice.


----------



## Mike Newell (Mar 13, 2012)

I gather that Bremont have had a few watches stolen from their stand at Basel. The trade are being asked to keep their eyes and ears open for anyone offering Bremonts for sale with no boxes and paperwork.......


----------



## Samster777 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Fantastic looking new offerings...*

The new blue dialed World Timer and Limited Edition Victory should be big hits IMHO


----------



## Mark Stastny (Oct 3, 2011)

92gli said:


> Whats the one with the white dial and the applied numerals ? Looks fantastic on the brown suede look strap.


Looks like a white version of the Solo. Agree it looks great on suede.


----------

